# how to get to a sponsor



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

:star:
well, I don't know where else to ask, but some of you could give me a dirrection.
I was collecting-swaping all my archery staff during years, most second hand from AT or ebay, but I bought good staff. I never planned to compete before, but in recent year I had couple good shots, 3D, IFA, Field, FITA (this weekend was a surprise placement with 4 years old Cony-from pro shooter and nanos what I've got 2 years ago also from a pro staff shooter!!!). So, its not just a bow but an indian... is it good enough for Resume?
Seeing a great potential to go furthere and introduce myself to top league shooters in Ontario and wider if I would have a new bow and new arrows, only can't convince my budget to cash out a 4 digits. anyody could help me (and might others as well) with pm which door to knock?


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

i see 79 were reading, no comments?
going several years back happened that I won points consistently over sponsored shooters, I know its not a best feeling on other side but I was just fine with that.
many times I was wondering about criteria how sponsors are chosing where they gonna send out their gear.


----------



## TeneX (Mar 24, 2003)

Generally speaking companies will give their sponsorship to people that attend lots of events. Doing well at these events helps.
It also helps to know who to talk to. Meeting the right people at these events will help.
the best place to start is to talk to your local shop. they may have a shooter program, in which you can get in and start to meet those right people. 

It is not easy to get sponsors, and you often have to put in more time and money travelling to events to get to the level where companies will consider you. 

Good luck and hope this helps,

Allan


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

thanks,


----------

